# Oxy/Acetylene torches and what size to use.



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

Last year around this time the cross-slide on the lathe started sticking. It needs scraping.
Need to learn how to braze.
Drew up a scraper ordered some carbide bits, and Doc sent me a care package.
Well I never got around to making any progress, as a matter I didn't do much of anything in the shop in the past year.

So my 2020 resolution is to get the shop in order.

Here's some picts of the equipment I have on hand. Scored a couple of heads and tips this past year and I would like to know what I should go with.

I need to install the arrestors still, I ordered the wrongs ones I think, they're regulator end style, but I'm hoping that since the hose is only 25' I'll only blow myself up part ways. I always use the torch outside on a bench with fire bricks.

The Airco head that is on the hose is the one that came with the tanks. Came from a HVAC shop and I have used it a couple of times to heat up items.
Is it the proper size for brazing carbide or is it too small?

The Harris #85 head next to it, I picked up in an odd lot at an estate sale, but I'm not sure of it's 'fitness for use'.
Is this size better suited for the task?

I have no idea what the two extra tips could be used on yet.
The cutting heads I'm not even going to mess with at this time. The large one is in sad shape.

Thanks for looking.



	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 19, 2020)

The size of torch and tip will depend on the size of the work.  The Airco torch should be adequate for most work.  A rosebud tip can be used if you need more BTU's but that is mostly for heating.  Oxyacetylene is incredibly hot compared to propane.  Much higher temperature and more BTU's.

Heat can be concentrated by building a makeshift oven from firebrick.  Heat loss is largely by radiation and the firebrick will limit that so you can use your torch to better advantage. 

For brazing carbide tooling, if anything, I would think it might be too large  I'd say go with what you have for now.  If you find you need more, you can add tips.


----------

